
Where is my C++ replacement? - Impossible
http://c0de517e.blogspot.com/2014/06/where-is-my-c-replacement.html
======
yoanizer
Really we should stop talking so much about tools, and what
tool/language/ide/whatever is best. Many years ago people didn't have half the
tools we have now, and they still did amazing things. Most of what we have
today is very good already. IMO focus on building products, not on bashing the
tools.

checkout [http://prog21.dadgum.com/51.html](http://prog21.dadgum.com/51.html)

------
robgibbons
Personally I enjoy OOP, perhaps due to my own ignorance, but also in large
part thanks to the namespacing it allows. The encapsulation of deeply related
values and methods makes sense to my brain.

